
Ryanair's head of technology thinks Big Data is 'wank' - touristtam
http://www.thejournal.ie/ryanair-technology-customers-2-2802153-Jun2016/
======
hugh4
Depends, of course, who you are and what you're doing.

Ryanair isn't going to get any value out of Big Data techniques, because
Ryanair doesn't _have_ big data. If you took every single piece of data that
Ryanair has ever collected from every one of its millions of customers and
flights in its thirty-year history... it'd probably all still fit on a laptop
hard drive. Airlines as a rule just don't produce that much data -- I'd
imagine it's in the kilobytes per passenger-flight.

It's silly to try to apply big-data techniques when your data isn't all that
big, and even sillier to go around calling your modest-sized data science
problems "Big Data" just because you think it sounds cool.

